
Unique Identification Authority of India's Developer Portal - titomc
https://authportal.uidai.gov.in/web/uidai/developer
======
titomc
The Unique Identification Authority of India (UIDAI) is a central government
agency of India. Its objective is to collect the biometric and demographic
data of residents, store them in a centralised database, and issue a 12-digit
unique identity number called Aadhaar to each resident. It is considered the
world's largest national identification number project.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aadhaar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aadhaar)

